# Yarrow is a Bad Bad Boy.... 5K Avant Speedster



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Look what Yarrow built for waterfest. Driving Goggles are mandatory.
























More Waterfest Pics here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2005


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Yarrow is a Bad Bad Boy.... 5K Avant Speedster ([email protected])*

was this a "last stop before going to the crusher" car?







poor 5kTQ wagon..







was he going for the "rust look" or was the car shiny bare metal before the skies opened up?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Yarrow is a Bad Bad Boy.... 5K Avant Speedster (jordanvw)*

From what I understand, he bathed it in acid to induce the oxidation and give it an even finish.


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Yarrow is a Bad Bad Boy.... 5K Avant Speedster ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_From what I understand, he bathed it in acid to induce the oxidation and give it an even finish.








it will prolly rust away before next yr's WF


----------



## A1TrackMind (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Yarrow is a Bad Bad Boy.... 5K Avant Speedster ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_From what I understand, he bathed it in acid to induce the oxidation and give it an even finish.

Here's a car I did last spring. Ground off the paint, added salt water and it only took a few hours to rust.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Yarrow is a Bad Bad Boy.... 5K Avant Speedster (A1TrackMind)*

Brings a whole new meaning to the word RustBucket.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Yarrow is a Bad Bad Boy.... 5K Avant Speedster ([email protected])*

How did he cut downt he windshield without shattering it?







Man, I'd love to have that...


----------



## Think (Mar 1, 2002)

to the forum,
this is yarrow, the official name for this project is "THE BRICK" I've always wanted to do a tribute car for the first rust cars made in Belgium the idea was that the industry was more about how much money you had into your Wip rather then what you where driving. the idea was to display a car which had no money invested in it and to have a one off paint scheme to support it. for the project I started with my daily driver a 5K wgn which I felt would be great as it's boxy and BIG, and the started was shot so push starting is required. the entire process took about 4 days. the drive down was amazing, as we got more props and pictures taken then ever before. the Brick will be on display at H2O with stage 2 completed.
cheers,
yarrow t


----------



## Think (Mar 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bstiff (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Yarrow is a Bad Bad Boy.... 5K Avant Speedster ([email protected])*

That car is ****ing RAD.


----------



## Think (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Yarrow is a Bad Bad Boy.... 5K Avant Speedster ([email protected])*

















to the forum,
here are some more pics of the car in action.
cheers,
yarrow t


----------

